# Spotted



## Humbolt (10/4/15)

Spotted a fellow vaper today on the way home, so I thought it would be cool to have a thread where we can post sightings of other vapers especially those with devices other than the Twisp, because they would probably be on this forum (I hope). 

So I spotted a vaper, or I got spotted, on Robert Sibukwe heading toward Klipfontein road blowing clouds in his Tazz. Thanks for the hoot & the "cheers" whoever you are.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Was it a bald guy driving a silver ish Tazz?

sent from deep inside a vape cloud


----------



## Humbolt (10/4/15)

Nope. Guy with a beard driving a white Tazz with wide tyres.


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> Nope. Guy with a beard driving a white Tazz with wide tyres.


Then I have no idea who it could lol


----------



## Humbolt (10/4/15)

It reminded me of this meme

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakey (10/4/15)

Spotted a beautiful lady with an m80 and what looked like an arctic tank yesterday in traffic driving a black mini cooper. In fourways on the corner of William nicol and sloane. If you reading this..... Uhm..... Hey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/4/15)

BhavZ said:


> Was it a bald guy driving a silver ish Tazz?
> 
> sent from deep inside a vape cloud


Wasn't me


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Wasn't me


Hehe caught me out there


----------



## TylerD (10/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Spotted a beautiful lady with an m80 and what looked like an arctic tank yesterday in traffic driving a black mini cooper. In fourways on the corner of William nicol and sloane. If you reading this..... Uhm..... Hey


Did she have a beard?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jakey (10/4/15)

No i wasnt looking in the mirror man

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

Cool thread @Humbolt!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (3/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Nope. Guy with a beard driving a white Tazz with wide tyres.


@yusufcapevaper


----------



## gman211991 (3/5/15)

And I'm probably the bald guy with silverish tazz lol always around that area vaping if it's me


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

I saw.... (insert tumbleweed here)


----------



## gman211991 (9/8/15)

Spotted dude stealthily vaping away in checkers with his St mini

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

